# Snacks



## eric.o (Nov 22, 2011)

What nuts have the best protein /carb/fat ratio?I'm looking for a snack between meals.Thanks


----------



## AlBundy (Nov 23, 2011)

almonds, hazelnuts, peanuts, pecans, some pine nuts, pistachio nuts and walnuts. These types do not exceed 4 g saturated fat per 50 g of nuts.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 24, 2011)

AlBundy said:


> almonds, hazelnuts, peanuts, pecans, some pine nuts, pistachio nuts and walnuts. These types do not exceed 4 g saturated fat per 50 g of nuts.



Thanks for the helpful tip. I like just about all those. Dont think I have had pine nuts before.


----------



## skeoch (Nov 24, 2011)

eric.o said:


> What nuts have the best protein /carb/fat ratio?I'm looking for a snack between meals.Thanks



Almonds definitely:love1:


----------



## eric.o (Nov 25, 2011)

delicious thanks


----------



## MPMC (Nov 26, 2011)

Almonds.


----------



## josephrettig (Feb 6, 2012)

*hi*

Better you google search for tour right solution.

Joseph Rettig


----------

